# Weekend Shooting '02 Topaz 330Ci



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Hey Guys! I don't have much time before work, like 10 minutes but I have 14 pictures of my car all cleaned up. I'll upload a couple now and finish out the thread later on today or tonight.
Enjoy!


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

#2


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

#3


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

#4


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

#5


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Wow! Looks new! 

:thumbup:


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

More to come later :O)


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Its 3 days old ;O) Picked it up friday morning without a hitch I'm extremely happy with it. I'd like to thank Lynn Jones personally down at Cumberland Valley Motors he took care of my every need without question.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Lookin' good. :thumbup: Funky looking chauffeur you've got there though


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *Its 3 days old ;O) Picked it up friday morning without a hitch I'm extremely happy with it. I'd like to thank Lynn Jones personally down at Cumberland Valley Motors he took care of my every need without question. *


Glad to hear all went well:thumbup:

But I doubt that Lynn post here:eeps: Or if he does .... we think you are great and you should definately give all of us PA guys a good deal:bigpimp:


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *#4 *


I know that house .......... at least I think so:dunno: No need to blur your license plate in that case

Let me know when you are free for lunch


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Hahaha do you know where I live!!?!? I'm in trouble....  

Looking at doing lunch with the guys on thursday around noon, is that good for you???

I got 102 miles on my car and I've had it since friday, I'm trying to keep it down, but its definitely hard........

I bought The Absorber, QuikDetailer, Meg. Hot Wheel Cleaner, 2 Microfiber Towels, a 12 Quart bucket!

All I need is some wash, wax, and tirewet and I'm set :bigpimp: 

Oh yeah let me post the rest of thoses pictures.
PM me phil and anyone else in the Harrisburg area that wants to go to lunch on thursday


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

#6 (i think)


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

#7


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

#8


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

#9


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

See my old 84 Bonneville in the last picture??? Thats what I drove for 3 years to save for my new car :thumbup: I got one last picture this is hard to post, but I was sleeping after a long day of driving and it started raining and I didn't catch it in time to bring it in the garage?!?!?! Only 2 days old and saw its first rain :angel: Thanks for your patience with my pictures guys


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *Hahaha do you know where I live!!?!? I'm in trouble....
> 
> Looking at doing lunch with the guys on thursday around noon, is that good for you???
> 
> ...


Thursday should work for me

I'll have my detailing notes ready for you


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

Great I'm could use some, I feel like I want to wash the car practically everyday........... I've cleaned the wheels 3 times since I got it (friday). I just got back from a little drive threw town with my friend no more then 10 miles and when I got back they had a caked layer on them again, maybe I need some type of repellant wax?

Oh yeah where did you want to go for lunch?


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

Rufus330Ci said:


> *Great I'm could use some, I feel like I want to wash the car practically everyday........... I've cleaned the wheels 3 times since I got it (friday). I just got back from a little drive threw town with my friend no more then 10 miles and when I got back they had a caked layer on them again, maybe I need some type of repellant wax?
> 
> Oh yeah where did you want to go for lunch? *


I sent you a PM.

Wheel wax can help or you can just use you regular wax. Polymer would most likely last longer, but you will still feel the need to clean them often:tsk:


----------

